# tung oil finish over black walnut picture frame



## wangjue (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi,

I'm working on a black walnut picture frame. Finish it using tung oil, my question is do I need sand between coats, if so what sand paper should I use? how many coats should be enough? Do I need other final coat after tung oil?

thanks,
Jue.


----------



## davesplane (Apr 26, 2010)

i usally use 0000 steel wool in between coats.
the more coats you put on the better it will look.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

what tung oil are you using. most "tung oils" dont have much if any tung oil in them. they are more of a varnish wipe witch is perfectly fine.
if the can-jar-bottle-jug,,, doesnt say 100% tung oil, your not getting it. a true tung oil takes weeks in between coats.
how many coats depends on your wood. i apply oil finishes until the wood no longer absorbs it. an oil shouldnt raise the grain so no real need to sand between coats. mop your oil on the wood let it soak in ( 15-20 min ) rub off with terry cloth. you can put on 2-3 coats over 6-7 hr. then let sit for 24 put on another coat. you might want to look into danish oil.


----------

